# Monday - Party Night!!!



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

As the title says tonight is party night - pj party - get your jim jams on. Open your bottle of plonk and put pussy/ dog on lap.lets get partying.

Bring your own music and nibbles.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what time does it start,????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> what time does it start,????????


Oh DUH time... Well I need to put the kiddies to bed, o will be about from 7.30 on wards. But if anyone wants to kick it off before then thats fine


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Can we change your user name to twin of magikakakaka...


,,,,,,

yep 7.30 it is,,,, a got some wine in the kitchen that needs drinking,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well its allmost 7.30,,im sat waiting with my glass of wine,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

no alcohol for me im on dog watch wonder if ya can get drunk on cofee?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi ya!! Cheers!! Thank you for coming.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have squash lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> Hi ya!! Cheers!! Thank you for coming.


I will be back later after I have had a wash and brush up


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I love it when the Ice Maiden puts on a bash


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> no alcohol for me im on dog watch wonder if ya can get drunk on cofee?


hmmm not sure,, have several and see,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> I will be back later after I have had a wash and brush up


Is that you or the dogs? LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

garryd said:


> I love it when the Ice Maiden puts on a bash


May be I should open up an Ice Bar LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> I love it when the Ice Maiden puts on a bash


here ya go garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

How do you attach thumbnails?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> Is that you or the dogs? LOL


Me done 5 dogs today so now could do with a bath myself - got to have a soak cos I can sure feel those ole cracked vertabrae now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> How do you attach thumbnails?


go to google, put in what you are looking for and save the picture, then when you write a reply,,, go down to manage attachment and put it on,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> May be I should open up an Ice Bar LOL


you would do well



colliemerles said:


> here ya go garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thanks collie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I brought some drinks and some friends


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> you would do well
> 
> thanks collie


your welcome garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Me done 5 dogs today so now could do with a bath myself - got to have a soak cos I can sure feel those ole cracked vertabrae now


have a long soak and come back refreshed


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Well i thought i would get myself prepared just incase it is a long night LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi vixie,, you drinking tia maria,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I brought some drinks and some friends


I want the one with the blue eyes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hi vixie,, you drinking tia maria,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,











take you pick


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

if theres any Shane ward lookalike can i have them ,pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> take you pick


dont do long hair though


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hi vixie,, you drinking tia maria,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep  what are you drinking?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> if theres any Shane ward lookalike can i have them ,pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


here you go


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yep  what are you drinking?


every thing avalable,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hiccupppppppp,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> dont do long hair though










what about him


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Gosh this is a good party!! We could do with an Ann Summers rep so we can try out some toys on the men LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> every thing avalable,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hiccupppppppp,


....................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> what about him


corrrr blimey,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who is he,,,,,helllllooooooooo,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> what about him


hes mine ALL mine hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm could do with him to come and wash my back


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> Gosh this is a good party!! We could do with an Ann Summers rep so we can try out some toys on the men LOL


that sounds interesting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> Gosh this is a good party!! We could do with an Ann Summers rep so we can try out some toys on the men LOL


PMSL  my cousin is an Ann Summers rep


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I aint greedy, I met this fella in Tesco and invited him along ......


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> PMSL  my cousin is an Ann Summers rep


well invite your cousin along, i got paid on friday plus i have heaps of vaseline LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> I aint greedy, I met this fella in Tesco and invited him along ......


hmmm im sure i know him from some where,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> corrrr blimey,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who is he,,,,,helllllooooooooo,,,,


dont know just googled blue eyed man lol and thought he was tasty 



tashi said:


> hes mine ALL mine hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm could do with him to come and wash my back


sounds like a plan lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> dont know just googled blue eyed man lol and thought he was tasty
> 
> sounds like a plan lol


corr you googled him,,, blimey,!!! im gona google meself a blue eyed hunk,,,,,,,,wait and see what i come back wiv,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> well invite your cousin along, i got paid on friday plus i have heaps of vaseline LOL


  sound interesting


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fancy a trip to the shops girls


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hee hee you should see the display of stuff they have in the window of the shop here


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> fancy a trip to the shops girls


yeah can we rob a bank first,,im skint,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yeah can we rob a bank first,,im skint,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep its first on my list lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

minnie said:


> hee hee you should see the display of stuff they have in the window of the shop here


that bad is it LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yep its first on my list lol


check list,
van,
stockings,( to put over face,)
large suitcase,( to put money in,)
dynamite,( to blow up safe,)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yep its first on my list lol


its okay richard can lend us some money


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank god for that,, saves us robbing a bank,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

some little kid was asking if they could have the nurse's outfit


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> its okay richard can lend us some money


well as long as he will share his wealth we will hold off on the bank job


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> some little kid was asking if they could have the nurse's outfit


,, was they,???????
i wanted that,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

just diversifying for a min, has anyone got eastenders on in the background?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ,, was they,???????
> i wanted that,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hee hee


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> just diversifying for a min, has anyone got eastenders on in the background?


yep,!!!!!!! i have ,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> just diversifying for a min, has anyone got eastenders on in the background?


no i dont watch it why?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> no i dont watch it why?


its the return of RICKY lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> its the return of RICKY lol


i used to like RICKY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> its the return of RICKY lol


oh god he didnt bring Bianca


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> oh god he didnt bring Bianca


he aint bringing her, but shes coming back to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> T--jay has got dead enders on, i cant do with the tv, unles top gear or boobs is on.....


Pat Butcher is on,, doesnt she do anything for ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> yuk yuk yuk...


ha ha ha ha ha ha,,, PEGGY ,???????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> hahaha...
> 
> right tracy has just read that post about boobs & is now flashing...


ha ha ha,, your in for a good night then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> she does just to get my attention...


hmmm good idea,,,,i will have to remember that one,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

well bring on ricky and bianca tomorrow LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ricky was on for a split second,,,, blink and you would of missed him,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all sorry im late brought a bottle for yeh. Any nibbles left?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ricky was on for a split second,,,, blink and you would of missed him,,,,,,,,,,,,,


When I lived in Essex (no jokes heard em all before) he used to drink in my local..nice bloke


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Hi all sorry im late brought a bottle for yeh. Any nibbles left?


hello where you been, everyone is drunk,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> When I lived in Essex (no jokes heard em all before) he used to drink in my local..nice bloke


did he,???? yeah i have allways had a soft spot for old Sid Owen,(RICKY,)


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hello where you been, everyone is drunk,,,,,,


Making myself look beautiful, it takes me ages these days


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Making myself look beautiful, it takes me ages these days


well it was well worth it,,you look stunning,, the men will have there tongues hanging out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Darren, trust you,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> well it was well worth it,,you look stunning,, the men will have there tongues hanging out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Why thanyou kind lady, you dont look too bad urself lol. Love the outfit.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> colliemerles said:
> 
> 
> > well it was well worth it,,you look stunning,, the men will have there tongues hanging out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello everyone I'm back


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well it looks like everybody has left  was good while it lasted


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

welcome back vixie,, where is mrsdusty,, the host,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

just finished the pie yumyum 
New Technolgy- Rare- Border Fine Art on eBay, also, Border Fine Arts, Decorative Ornaments Plates, Collectables (end time 03-Apr-08 13:47:45 BST) does the price of this worry you or what!!!?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> how was the cheese omelette


it was a plain omelette and it was lovely thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

allo all  just gonna have alookie round forum , may join ya's shortly 

( i want omelletee  )


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi Loe I just going sorry, mught be back on later if not talk to you later byeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry about that me and Richard were having a wee talk


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hi Loe I just going sorry, mught be back on later if not talk to you later byeeeeeeeee


ok vix np  c ya latas byeee


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

yup bye bye


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

T--jay said:


> hi all i'm on for 5. i would love omlets but we don't get eggs as his lord ship don't like em and Abbie won't eat em too


Awwww  ya can see who abs takes afta then lol.

gonna be back at 10 ish  sons just came in the moody git  c ya latas x


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

bye i'll be gone in a mo aswell
bye all


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Was it something I said cos I know I dont smell now - where they all gone the party poopers


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

T--jay said:


> i'm still here


Is it just us then ????????? Hey just realised you got Darren tied up somewhere?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

T--jay said:


> yep that be the one  he's watching fixer


so how long before he kicks you off????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

T--jay said:


> oh a while i'll be off for bath soon then early bed for me i'm yawning now. The child crettin insisted waking up at daft o'clock this morning 3 times


babytashi was a non-sleeper she would be awake until around 11 at night and then up as bright as a button at about 3 in the morning and that would be her until 11 that night  all this when I was expecting Tich so it was real hard going - luckily we were in married quarters then so a couple of the girls used to have her for one night a week so I could get some shut eye!!!! and now cant get her out of her bed LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

T--jay said:


> she goes to bed at seven and wakes up from 6 onwards, think she getting a cold as i'm like that threw the night when getting one


OMG aint you lucky as I say babytashi was a non-sleeper and then Tich was very poorly for the first years of her life think that is why I dont sleep well now


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> Is it just us then ?????????


I'm here, just fashionably late!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm here, just fashionably late!


typical of a man hey too busy trimming penis hair LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

T--jay said:


> i usally fall asleep myself after 9ish on daz thats why he on here more .


I used to go to bed at nine before I found this forum - how things have changed


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Gosh that Richard is very talkative..sorry got carried away lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> typical of a man hey too busy trimming penis hair LOL


PMSL, I haven't done it yet as he's still outside sleeping!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

T--jay said:


> i thought i was seeing things when i read that thread at first. it's the title on it well what can i say


I trim 'willy' hair nearly every day


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> I trim 'willy' hair nearly every day


Have you been to Ann Summers???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> Have you been to Ann Summers???


who needs ann summers when I got it in the house all the time


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey no need to boast lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

hi im back, have i missed much???

ps..wat u afta trimming t-jay???


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

T--jay said:


> right thats it off to find jimbo now to give him a trim


Don't slip or you might bring tears to jimbos eyes


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

WTF.. there?????


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> WTF.. there?????


Don't you trim???


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

My hubby could do with a trim, sometimes gets stuck in your teeth LMAO


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> WTF.. there?????


Hiya Loe we are all on about penis hair trimming


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

T--jay said:


> Rofl oh dear this thread went down hill. I'm giggleing so much at the mo


new way to dental floss


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

T--jay said:


> Rofl oh dear this thread went down hill. I'm giggleing so much at the mo


LOL quite apt


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> new way to dental floss


taken the thread straight to the gutter again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> new way to dental floss


thats what i say to him - if i wanted a toothpick i would have got one lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> taken the thread straight to the gutter again!


Is THAT what you call it then I call it the groin


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> thats what i say to him - if i wanted a toothpick i would have got one lol


But you aint worth a good toothpicking


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

T--jay said:


> ewww thats just wrong, Them hairs are evil. thats right evil i say


yeah and its hard work trying to dislodge the offending hair whilst finishing off what your doing - from now on tweezers and scissors trim


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

garryd said:


> But you aint worth a good toothpicking


nah just a good old gargle with some mouthwash


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> Hiya Loe we are all on about penis hair trimming


LOL got it in the end  .

soz i took long replying..just did sommink .


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

T--jay said:


> right i'm off now to get a bath and bed see you tom
> 
> 
> 
> And don't get too many hairs stuck.


Is that where my OH gets to then Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL got it in the end  .
> 
> soz i took long replying..just did sommink .


trimmed hair on penis?????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

T--jay said:


> right i'm off now to get a bath and bed see you tom
> 
> 
> 
> And don't get too many hairs stuck.


night night have a good one!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

hello ladys,hows my girls????


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> trimmed hair on penis?????????


PMSL..chance would be a fine thing ( on a hunk that is  )

hello garry.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> hello ladys,hows my girls????


well I am aching but clean and ok


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> well I am aching but clean and ok


what u been upto then? aye aye


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Good night all time to get my head down and floss thank you for coming!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Good night all time to get my head down and floss thank you for coming!!!


Goodnite


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> what u been upto then? aye aye


I have had a right busy day clipped and groomed 2 bedlington terriers, clipped and prepared ready for whelping my welsh springer and bathed the 2 tibetan terriers on top of looking for a caravan so then had a nice bath and so I now smell nice instead of dirty dog


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Good night all time to get my head down and floss thank you for coming!!!


you need to gargle as well as ya breth stinks


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Goodnite


night


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> I have had a right busy day clipped and groomed 2 bedlington terriers, clipped and prepared ready for whelping my welsh springer and bathed the 2 tibetan terriers on top of looking for a caravan so then had a nice bath and so I now smell nice instead of dirty dog


i smell nice  
when i have a cold and cant smell naff all i get paranoid and think i stink bad lol, so smotha meself in sprays pmsl and keep bathin


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> so smotha meself in sprays pmsl and keep bathin


PYSL won't keep you clean! 

I'm here. I'm very late. Mind you I got ignored at the last party I went to. I obviously have the wrong face. 
And Magik didn't even want me to shave my head like his.

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> i smell nice
> when i have a cold and cant smell naff all i get paranoid and think i stink bad lol, so smotha meself in sprays pmsl and keep bathin


oh gawd no I knew I smelt rank this afternoon the 2 bedlingtons were in need of a bath and the tibetan terriers were overdue theirs and the welsh springer was yuck cos she had been out the paddock with OH for the last few days and had been through the ashes under the burner


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I hadn't noticed your thing flashing before Garry.
Is that new?

At least I know where to come if I want to be flashed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> PYSL won't keep you clean!
> 
> I'm here. I'm very late. Mind you I got ignored at the last party I went to. I obviously have the wrong face.
> And Magik didn't even want me to shave my head like his.
> ...


nope it wont keep me clean ur right lol, the keep bathing does that, sprays make me smell nice


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

SavannahKitten said:


> PYSL won't keep you clean!
> 
> I'm here. I'm very late. Mind you I got ignored at the last party I went to. I obviously have the wrong face.
> And Magik didn't even want me to shave my head like his.
> ...


that was prob the party he kicked us out of


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> oh gawd no I knew I smelt rank this afternoon the 2 bedlingtons were in need of a bath and the tibetan terriers were overdue theirs and the welsh springer was yuck cos she had been out the paddock with OH for the last few days and had been through the ashes under the burner


LOL i know the feeling, im always cuddling the dogs awell so i needs me bathings .


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

SavannahKitten said:


> I hadn't noticed your thing flashing before Garry.
> Is that new?
> 
> At least I know where to come if I want to be flashed.


hes been flashing for days now and it doesnt get any better


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

It was Saturday night's party.
I was dancing all by myself to The Smiths in the corner of the room.

Unfortunately Magik had The Wurzels on the stereo so I probably looked a bit odd.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

oh well looks like everyone went home early lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

.....................


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> .....................


Collie - you nearly done 10.000 posts!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Collie - you nearly done 10.000 posts!!!


 im spending tooooooo much time on here,!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> im spending tooooooo much time on here,!!!!!!!!!!!!


No - you're just right!!! I wish everyone will spend much more time here! Did you managed to fool anyone so far Today?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

havent fooled anyone yet,,,,sad here all alone,,, everyone gone out,!!!!!!!
i could fool the dogs,!!!!! get there leads and pretend im taking them out,!!!!!!!!no thats cruel,,,,i will have to phone someone and play a trick,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> havent fooled anyone yet,,,,sad here all alone,,, everyone gone out,!!!!!!!
> i could fool the dogs,!!!!! get there leads and pretend im taking them out,!!!!!!!!no thats cruel,,,,i will have to phone someone and play a trick,,,,,,


No - dont lie to dogs........I am running out of imagination tooo....pity. When I was at school - we had soo much fun on the 1st of April!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> No - dont lie to dogs........I am running out of imagination tooo....pity. When I was at school - we had soo much fun on the 1st of April!


yes we did to,,,,,,,,,,,,,i might ring up my sister and pretend im pregnant,!!!!!!!!!!!that will give her a shock,!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes we did to,,,,,,,,,,,,,i might ring up my sister and pretend im pregnant,!!!!!!!!!!!that will give her a shock,!!!!!!!!!!!!


....with triplets!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> ....with triplets!!!


 yes,!! and she is to be godmother,!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes,!! and she is to be godmother,!!!!!!!!!!


Brill! Tell her - ALL THREE ARE BOYS!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

morning all. still no sign of puppies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> morning all. still no sign of puppies


oh,,i was hoping for pictures today,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

there is still time.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

good afternoon all


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

afternoon


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

its very quiet


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

yes tiz a bit


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im still here,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

how are u collie?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fine thank you,, just making a cuppa for my sister,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

she in shock after the april fools thing then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

minnie said:


> she in shock after the april fools thing then?


whats that????


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> ....with triplets!!!





colliemerles said:


> yes,!! and she is to be godmother,!!!!!!!!!!





Anele Jessica said:


> Brill! Tell her - ALL THREE ARE BOYS!


this!!!...........


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> she in shock after the april fools thing then?


ha ha ha yeah, she is,,,,
for april fools i was telling her im pregnant with triplets,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

minnie said:


> this!!!...........


lol......very good i aint april fooled anyone at all n its too late now!!! i forgot to be honest ... i will remember next year lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes remember next year,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

ive got a whole year to think up something really mean


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

claire said:


> ive got a whole year to think up something really mean


yeah i will help you think of something, as long as you dont play a trick on me,!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yeah i will help you think of something, as long as you dont play a trick on me,!!!!!!!!!


i wont  i cant believe i forgot im a plank


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

mmmm ambibambi has just come to pick up her hamsters and shes given me some lovely belgum chocolate thanx ambs


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

minnie said:


> mmmm ambibambi has just come to pick up her hamsters and shes given me some lovely belgum chocolate thanx ambs


are ya sharing?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

heehee here's their website....Pralinette - Belgian chocolates in the heart of Bruges 
going swimming in a bit unless the dog starts of course


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

ive just looked at the site! yum yum!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i love dark chocolate,,,yum yum,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

so do i but come to think of it i love any chocolate


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

same choc don't last long in this house


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my sister just brought me an easter egg,, cos i havent had one for years,,,,im sat eating it now,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

i have been n raided the cupboard cos we talking about it! ive had to make do with a rocky bar


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

just done an iq test thing got 118 but don't know what normal is so i can't say if its bad or good (probably bad)lol 
Free IQ Test - Fast, Free and Accurate Online IQ Test thats the site probably not very accurate either lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good afternoon everyone  I forgot to fool someone too L(L


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> good afternoon everyone  I forgot to fool someone too L(L


............


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

afta noon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Good afternoon Loe


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey vix 

been job hunting i have...itsa job trying to find a job


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

afternoon x


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

aftanoon clair


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

rob a bank probably the easiest way to get money


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

minnie said:


> rob a bank probably the easiest way to get money


thats true work is poo i gotta go tonite at 6


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

minnie said:


> rob a bank probably the easiest way to get money


LOL if only 

think ill do lottery tanite and pray haha.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Hey vix
> 
> been job hunting i have...itsa job trying to find a job


i hate job hunting its almost impossible


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

boring old work
on a better note apparrently the adveage iq is 100!! i'm 18 points clever hehe


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> i hate job hunting its almost impossible


it sure is 

wow minnie..u know all lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL if only
> 
> think ill do lottery tanite and pray haha.


what sort of job are ya looking for


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

minnie said:


> boring old work
> on a better note apparrently the adveage iq is 100!! i'm 18 points clever hehe


i got 118 too


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

claire said:


> what sort of job are ya looking for


dont know much, so maybe working wiv old crumpets ( bless em ) or something like my daughta has in travel lodge which is sorting rooms out etc.

ild like betta but dont know nothink lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> dont know much, so maybe working wiv old crumpets ( bless em ) or something like my daughta has in travel lodge which is sorting rooms out etc.
> ild like betta but dont know nothink lol.


i work with old folk lol they are good fun


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

claire said:


> i work with old folk lol they are good fun


haha me sista did aswell untill she had health issues not so long ago, they are seenile, she said ther well funny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha me sista did aswell untill she had health issues not so long ago, they are seenile, she said ther well funny.


i work in the community now so it aint bad but i did work in a nursing home for a while, ive been bit, pinched, punched, kicked, had ALSORTS thrown at me! seen i male carer get a big glass ashtray thrown at him lucky it just missed,,,, i did work on a dementia unit tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

claire said:


> i work in the community now so it aint bad but i did work in a nursing home for a while, ive been bit, pinched, punched, kicked, had ALSORTS thrown at me! seen i male carer get a big glass ashtray thrown at him lucky it just missed,,,, i did work on a dementia unit tho


yer thats wat me sista did, she had all that done to her aswell as s**t thrown at her  
they used to attack eachother sometimes aswell. and one of the old men was a right tart lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yer thats wat me sista did, she had all that done to her aswell as s**t thrown at her
> they used to attack eachother sometimes aswell. and one of the old men was a right tart lol.


lol we caught some residence naked once in the bathroom trying to work the bath hoist n both get in the bath lol ive seen some good stick fights


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

claire said:


> lol we caught some residence naked once in the bathroom trying to work the bath hoist n both get in the bath lol ive seen some good stick fights


HAHAHA i can imagine, me sista said they swear like hell, and 1 was bloody pycik...she was scared to go into the pychics room to clean her pmsl.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

back in 5 mins just got to sort some washing out


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> back in 5 mins just got to sort some washing out


sort mine why ya at it  hehe c ya soon.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> sort mine why ya at it  hehe c ya soon.


I dont even want to do mine lol back in 5


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> HAHAHA i can imagine, me sista said they swear like hell, and 1 was bloody pycik...she was scared to go into the pychics room to clean her pmsl.


lol where i worked their was a no locked doors policy so in the day it had to be unlocked but if a door opened an alarm would go off n ya would have to run to the control panel see which door was open n be off out after them n one woman Fanny was 80ish n she would run! she would be down the drive n over the road into the pub untill someone caught up n fetched her back... we had one escapee n get on a bus in the depot n refuse to move lol wanted to go to skeg the police had to fetch her off


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

claire said:


> lol where i worked their was a no locked doors policy so in the day it had to be unlocked but if a door opened an alarm would go off n ya would have to run to the control panel see which door was open n be off out after them n one woman Fanny was 80ish n she would run! she would be down the drive n over the road into the pub untill someone caught up n fetched her back... we had one escapee n get on a bus in the depot n refuse to move lol wanted to go to skeg the police had to fetch her off


hahaha i bet youve seen it all, seems a great job but me sista did say it is hard work...and some are dodgy old gits ( bless haha ).

one kept crying all the time to go home and waited everyday for her family to pick her up bless her 

mertle was the home male tart, and there was a female tart aswell.

one sang from the min she got up to the min she hit the sack...one told ya future, me sis said you aint seen nothink till ya go and work in a old crabs home. awww tho .


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hahaha i bet youve seen it all, seems a great job but me sista did say it is hard work...and some are dodgy old gits ( bless haha ).
> 
> one kept crying all the time to go home and waited everyday for her family to pick her up bless her
> 
> ...


i only did it 2 years its hard work but fun too!! i wouldnt go back tho lol, working in the community is alot easier and more relaxed n better paid..bet ya sister has seen some stuff!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

claire said:


> i only did it 2 years its hard work but fun too!! i wouldnt go back tho lol, working in the community is alot easier and more relaxed n better paid..bet ya sister has seen some stuff!


i wouldnt mind community work but 9 outta 10 times ya need to drive for that dont ya???

And yes she has seen it all lol, used to look forward to her ringing up saying wat accured that night/day haha, used to ave me in stiches.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i wouldnt mind community work but 9 outta 10 times ya need to drive for that dont ya???
> 
> And yes she has seen it all lol, used to look forward to her ringing up saying wat accured that night/day haha, used to ave me in stiches.


our place mainly employs drivers only but if they can work a rota out for someone to walk they do,,,,, i know if ya can get employed by the council they do walkers and ya get shoe allowance and alsorts its ment to be ok n ya get looked after well...im off now anyway the gaffer is up and will be causing havoc shortly i must get her pop and crisps see ya tomorrow x


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

claire said:


> our place mainly employs drivers only but if they can work a rota out for someone to walk they do,,,,, i know if ya can get employed by the council they do walkers and ya get shoe allowance and alsorts its ment to be ok n ya get looked after well...im off now anyway the gaffer is up and will be causing havoc shortly i must get her pop and crisps see ya tomorrow x


hehehe ok clair thx for that  c ya tomoe  x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe ok clair thx for that  c ya tomoe  x


afternoon folks just been doing that iq test that minnie said about I got 137


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> afternoon folks just been doing that iq test that minnie said about I got 137


wow 

i didnt do it lol, no hope for me pmsl.

aftanon btw


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> wow
> 
> i didnt do it lol, no hope for me pmsl.
> 
> aftanon btw


I didnt know I had a brain  let alone one that worked LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello you two,,, quiet aint it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> I didnt know I had a brain  let alone one that worked LOL


lol , i know for fact i aint got one pmsl 


colliemerles said:


> hello you two,,, quiet aint it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


hey collie , yip is quiet


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hello you two,,, quiet aint it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


It sure is garry is lurking somewhere, I have only just got back from shopping with the idiot so am having 5


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> It sure is garry is lurking somewhere, I have only just got back from shopping with the idiot so am having 5


yeah,, where is vixie,,,?????????


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

c yas lata maybe x x x x gonna do sommink byeeeeeeee.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> c yas lata maybe x x x x gonna do sommink byeeeeeeee.


c you later,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yeah,, where is vixie,,,?????????


dont know she is not with me I was out with the other idiot


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> dont know she is not with me I was out with the other idiot


ha ha ha,, whos the OTHER IDIOT,!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha,, whos the OTHER IDIOT,!!!!!!


babytashi who was wanting to take loads of stupid photos to show vixie!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> babytashi who was wanting to take loads of stupid photos to show vixie!!!!


ha ha ha,, i like babytashi,,, and fade to grey,, they both make me laugh,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am wondering if fadie will camp at southern counties show at newbury could be a right laugh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> dont know she is not with me I was out with the other idiot


hey who you calling an idiot


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> babytashi who was wanting to take loads of stupid photos to show vixie!!!!


cant wait to see them


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

allowie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello I thought I was all on my lonesome lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

nopey  im ere 

just got in from walking the dogs...bumped in to the biggest german shepherds ive ever seen in me life and a weiramina...( cant spell that ) then again i cant spell much lol.

i got dragged down the hill by beryl and ethel and i couldnt see s**t coz of the sun lite...felt like a right plank i did


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL  so you went for a drag down the street rather than a walk then lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> LOL  so you went for a drag down the street rather than a walk then lol


well a drag down the field banks lol, its damn right humpy and bumpy lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol Raiden does that to me he really needs some lead manners lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol Raiden does that to me he really needs some lead manners lol


my god so do mine...ethel nicked the halti..thats now history 

so my then quiet walks are now demented walks


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> my god so do mine...ethel nicked the halti..thats now history
> 
> so my then quiet walks are now demented walks


hes the same I had a harness for him, it was soaking wet so left it in the sun to dry and havent seen it since so now I get blistered hands takiing him


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hes the same I had a harness for him, it was soaking wet so left it in the sun to dry and havent seen it since so now I get blistered hands takiing him


LOL that happened to me, it went all moldy and dry in the sun, haha.

my bitta hands are fooked good and propa aswell 

ethel tryed getting the jogga who jogged past down the hill, he went faster then expected pmsl.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ROFL bet he sh** himself lol I have got to get him a new harness or something, its killing my hands taking him for a walk, sod as he is


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> ROFL bet he sh** himself lol I have got to get him a new harness or something, its killing my hands taking him for a walk, sod as he is


yar HE did kinda peg it a tad lol.

looks like new haltis are in order for me aswell  cant put up wiv this dragging, its to much.

brb just gotta clean the rats out wiv my daughta...shes moaning.
makes me laff she does, she wanted them but moans when i dont help her clean em out  cheeky init hehe.

c ya soon .


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont think my kids have ever cleaned the cage by themselfs lol probably best though lol 

talk soon bye


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi How are you today


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi vixie hi T..JAY, byeeee loe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

wow is this party still going?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> wow is this party still going?


yep,!!!!! run outa booze though,,,,have you got any left,??????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hi vixie hi T..JAY, byeeee loe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


hi


mrsdusty said:


> wow is this party still going?


you just cant get rid of some people can you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

are we having ANOTHER PARTY, anyone got any nibbles,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

As its Tuesday hows about some sparkly stuff?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hey who you calling an idiot


well if the 'hat' fits LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hi all just on for 5 mins as i sort little one out


whats HE done now then ??????????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> As its Tuesday hows about some sparkly stuff?


sparkly sounds fine,,,,,,,,,,,
T...JAY,, im glad he is doing the cooking for once, hee hee hee,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

O no this just has to be an april fools tell them it is too late in the day for that   

the princess is SINGING yes SINGING with the other one why o why did I not drown him yesterday


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> well if the 'hat' fits LOL


the cheek of it LOL 



tashi said:


> O no this just has to be an april fools tell them it is too late in the day for that
> 
> the princess is SINGING yes SINGING with the other one why o why did I not drown him yesterday


Ohhh no she picked up his habbit, I bet you are not happy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> the cheek of it LOL
> 
> Ohhh no she picked up his habbit, I bet you are not happy


no I cannot believe it (and no I am not victor meldrew) I am sitting here listening to them both giving it what for


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> O no this just has to be an april fools tell them it is too late in the day for that
> 
> the princess is SINGING yes SINGING with the other one why o why did I not drown him yesterday


count the days till he goes back home,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> no I cannot believe it (and no I am not victor meldrew) I am sitting here listening to them both giving it what for


lets hope she stops doing it once hes gone


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lets hope she stops doing it once hes gone


if she doesnt she will be on ebay lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> if she doesnt she will be on ebay lol


 singing dog going cheap lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> if she doesnt she will be on ebay lol


ebay,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ha ha ha, dont you mean epupzzzzzzzz


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ebay,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ha ha ha, dont you mean epupzzzzzzzz


nope ebay cos they dont get to view before they buy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> singing dog going cheap lol


dont anybody phone or move they have gone quiet sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ok, i will whisper,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> dont anybody phone or move they have gone quiet sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh


ok I will be quiet ssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ok, i will whisper,,,,,,,


thankyou ......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> ok I will be quiet ssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


thankyou as well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> thankyou as well


you are very welcome


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> you are very welcome


do you think I dare open another bottle of bubbly


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> do you think I dare open another bottle of bubbly


yes, but do it very very quietly,ssshhhhhh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm very tired today  and have to get up early to take 2 cats to the vets for spay and neuter


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yes, but do it very very quietly,ssshhhhhh


ok now they have woken up again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I'm very tired today  and have to get up early to take 2 cats to the vets for spay and neuter


awww poor you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
tashi, what woke them up,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awww poor you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> tashi, what woke them up,,,,,,,


dont know going to take them out for 5 and see if they wont settle again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> dont know going to take them out for 5 and see if they wont settle again


you poor thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

have you tried givig them a bone to chew on? it always shuts min up


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so hungry now lol my OH is cooking some food for me yipeee lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> so hungry now lol my OH is cooking some food for me yipeee lol


whats he cooking,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> you poor thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I dont know why didnt I stick to kids  what am I saying


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

u could lose a few pounds


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> have you tried givig them a bone to chew on? it always shuts min up


cant give them good old fashioned bones because of their coat everything just get ugh in it and I dont want to bath him again tomorrow quiet again for a mo


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> do you think I dare open another bottle of bubbly


what you celebrating??? 

hello everyone!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> I know why didnt I stick to kids  what am I saying


no,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kids are worse,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> what you celebrating???
> 
> hello everyone!


hello ,where you been hiding,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> what you celebrating???
> 
> hello everyone!


hi there baby boy - dont need to celebrate to open a bottle of bubbly


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> no,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kids are worse,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i will agree with that...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hello ,where you been hiding,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


been hiding in the garden most the day! got another dog staying this week too so got my hands full! 



tashi said:


> hi there baby boy - dont need to celebrate to open a bottle of bubbly


your making toooooo much money then!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> been hiding in the garden most the day! got another dog staying this week too so got my hands full!
> 
> your making toooooo much money then!


normally given to me by my clients


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> normally given to me by my clients


Its alright for some, I obviously ain't doing a good enough job then I never get given bubbly!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Its alright for some, I obviously ain't doing a good enough job then I never get given bubbly!


that and tins of choccies for xmas, easter egg, and also get a birthday pressie


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> that and tins of choccies for xmas, easter egg, and also get a birthday pressie


OMG, I got a £10.00 tip today but thats about it!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> OMG, I got a £10.00 tip today but thats about it!


your lucky it wasnt just a bag of crisps young man LOL


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

looks like I missed the party...

hey vixie where are you firends from?......the 80's???


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Magik said:


> looks like I missed the party...


it's okay you can do the cleaning up!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> it's okay you can do the cleaning up!


...............


----------

